# Ummm Help?



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

So I adopted 2 females yesterday... One of the females was in a tank of males, I'm totally new to rats and I'm afraid she may be pregnant, I mean the chances are super high that she is right? Shes about 6 weeks old. I have no idea what to do, or how to tell. Advice is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

First, take a deep breath! :lol: 

I currently have a litter.......my first one, and it's an "oops" litter. So, I'll let you know what i've picked up. 

1. Since you currently have two females (positive?) you won't need to worry about separating them just yet. I've read instances where people have left two females together through the whole thing; however, other females in the cage with the mommy might steal the babies. 

2. SHE MIGHT NOT BE PREGNANT! I've read that male and female get pregnant quicker than the speed of light but this wasn't the case in my experience. Ostrich (my male) developed pretty late, and they were together quite a bit longer than six weeks old. Perhaps it took longer because of Ostrich and his late development. 
*
OPTIONS! *
1. you can get an e-spay. this is an emergency spay. an e-spay is a sure way to avoid an unwanted litter, as it terminates the pregnancy if there is one. I don't have personal experience with this but i've heard they can be costly (but so is a litter of ratties)

2. you can play the waiting game but have a few hundred set aside for the litter. If she is pregnant then you'll have the money to get the supplies you need for the litte ratties. If she isn't then you'll still have all of your money but it's a gamble really. 

Rats have a gestation period of 21 days. Some rats wait up until the 23rd day but you should be prepared by the 19th or 20th. average litter sizes are 8-12, and first litters tend to be smaller (even though my rattie had 15 her first litter) 

*PREGNANCY SIGNS *
she will begin nesting. she will likely gather any material she deems fit to put into a nest. her temperment may change, and she may begin to act more skittish. nearing the end of her pregnancy she may look as if she swallowed a tennis ball; however, i've also read that some females don't show at all. You should monitor her weight daily! 

mmk i'm sure i've forgotten lots but i hope i've helped a little!  I have gotten a lot of info from rattie websites and this forum, so just poke around a little and you'll find all the info you need! If she's pregnant then people here will help you to make the best decision for your rat and you. Sorry for the lenght of this post, and excuse any errors (i'm very tired)........... i'm off to bed!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

She's young enough you may get lucky.

If the boys she was with were her siblings, they may not have known what to do with their equipment just yet. However, if they did, you may be in for it. Watch for the nesting/weight gain, as described above.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

i wouldn't worry too much just yet, i had assumed that my piggle was pregnant when i first got her because she to was about 6 weeks old and left with males, but as it turned out she was not pregnant, just fat, but just in case you should start considering what you will do with the babies once they're born. When mine had their oops litter i was living at home with my parents, keeping 14 rats just wasn't an option, in fact i had to sneak the parents into my room to begin with, i quickly learned how hard it is to find good homes for all of my pets, with lots of help i did succeed though so im not trying to discourage you, but it will prove difficult and it is important to be prepared.


----------



## ambernd (Apr 17, 2007)

well there is a great chance that she is pregnant.. they dont usually show till the last 3 days or so... but when she does show you will know if shes pregnant. She will have a pear shaped underside and she will loose just a little bit of hair around her nipples. She may nest alot or she may nest none. When (if) she starts getting fat seperate her from the others as soon as you can and make sure she has plenty of bedding... Use soft bedding (NOT WOOD CHIPS!) and shred up some paper towels or fleece.. I am just expecting my first litter tonite or tomorrow but i have read ALOT ALOT ALOT about breedng them and care and stuff like that... but i wouldnt worry to much she may not be pregnant you never know but still be prepared.. Good luck!! hope i was helpful. btw i found a website that helped me out a LOT www.80stoysale.com its amazing!


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> 2. SHE MIGHT NOT BE PREGNANT! I've read that male and female get pregnant quicker than the speed of light but this wasn't the case in my experience. Ostrich (my male) developed pretty late, and they were together quite a bit longer than six weeks old. Perhaps it took longer because of Ostrich and his late development.


I actually take this back. Petco told me they legally can't sell the rats until they are 6 weeks.....so.... I THINK Penny was actually 6 weeks or older. 
Ostrich, on the other hand, came from a non chain petstore, and since I've now seen lil ratties grow up......i'm guessing he was actually no older than 3 weeks 8O I'd sincerely hope the litter WASN'T separated at 3 weeks but he was super small (a bit smaller than penny) and he didn't show signs of testicles for a few weeks! I think they were together for about a month before I realized she was actually a HE. If you do the math tho....... let's see 3weeks +4 weeks = right around the time he would mate! 

I dunno where I was going with this.........I think it was that it SEEMED like they were together a lot longer but Ostrich wasn't actually the age I thought he was! So if they are the right age you can get a preggie rat REALLY QUICKLY! 

side note......don't listen to people who work in petstores!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

MopyDream44 said:


> > 2. SHE MIGHT NOT BE PREGNANT! I've read that male and female get pregnant quicker than the speed of light but this wasn't the case in my experience. Ostrich (my male) developed pretty late, and they were together quite a bit longer than six weeks old. Perhaps it took longer because of Ostrich and his late development.
> 
> 
> I actually take this back. Petco told me they legally can't sell the rats until they are 6 weeks.....


My Petco sells rats that are definitely younger than 6 weeks. Guinness was probably 4-5 and right now they have rats that can't be more than 3.


----------



## jaded12 (Jul 5, 2007)

hey guys! thanks, nothing yet, no nesting, shes acting the same as ever and hasn't gotten any "bigger" I'll keep u updated


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

> My Petco sells rats that are definitely younger than 6 weeks. Guinness was probably 4-5 and right now they have rats that can't be more than 3.


I feel so naive for thinking my ratties were of legal selling age  rather I feel so naive for trusting that the people at the petstores knew what they were talking about. It makes me sad really but I can't change the past, and i've learned from it! 



> hey guys! thanks, nothing yet, no nesting, shes acting the same as ever and hasn't gotten any "bigger" I'll keep u updated Very Happy


That's great news!!!! After 23 days you're completely in the clear!!!  I hope that's coming up soon!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

MopyDream44 said:


> I feel so naive for thinking my ratties were of legal selling age  rather I feel so naive for trusting that the people at the petstores knew what they were talking about. It makes me sad really but I can't change the past, and i've learned from it!


Yeah... it makes me a little ill to see the little bitty babies they've got in there now...


----------

